# Gigs in Manchester...anyone?



## Part 2 (Aug 1, 2009)

Things I might go to...

Fuck Buttons...Deaf Institute...30th September

Micachu and the Shapes...Deaf Institute...8th October

Neville Staples...Moho Live...23rd October


Never been to either of the venues, has anyone else?

Anyone up for going to any shows?

Also thinking of going to Gallows in Liverpool or Stoke


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 5, 2009)

Why go to see Gallows? They're even shitter live than they are on record and you'll be surrounded by students.


----------



## futha (Aug 7, 2009)

Deaf Institute is a venue I like a lot. Moho is also a good venue, I played there and the sound was great.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am quite tempted by Micachu. That makes me a cunt. More than usual.


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2009)

deaf institute rules. as do fuck buttons - think we're going to see them in lancaster instead though...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2009)

I have not been the deaf institute yet. Where is it?


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2009)

Grosvenor Street, round the corner from Johnny Roadhouse


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 8, 2009)

near abdul's kebabs on oxford road. Turn down that side road with the bank on the corner and the big green pub on the other corner can't remember what it's called now scream or flea and fir kin or something. Anyway it's either next door or next door but one to that big old converted cinema pub.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm up for gigs and comedy and theatre and stuff in Manchester as I've just come home after spending two years in a cultural as well as literal desert and need a culture fix or ten. I'm in the urban Facebook group. Oh, my name's not Ann it begins with L.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am also up for gigs and theatre and stuff like that. I imagine sojourner is as well.

I could probably get a few other peoples coming as well, depending on the gig.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 11, 2009)

im up for fuck buttons.

i work as a music photographer, organise gigs in manchester and run a small music/pop culture magazine with miss marsbar so i spend about 5 nights a week going to shows in manchester. the deaf institute is a great space, if an expensive bar. moho live isnt a place i like much. its good as a club venue but quite an unpleasent place to watch bands, imo.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 11, 2009)

a gig im putting on in manchester next thursday if anyones free 

>

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=6858646666#/event.php?eid=107571441230


----------



## mancboy (Aug 12, 2009)

King Khan and the Shrines at the Deaf Institute on 30th September should be brilliant if anyone fancies it 

And I'm gutted I won't be around for Bill Callaghan on 24th August.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2009)

Oooooo I am tempted by that King Khan and the Shrines as well! I am going to have to get myself to Manchester for some of these.


----------



## mancboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oooooo I am tempted by that King Khan and the Shrines as well! I am going to have to get myself to Manchester for some of these.



Never seen them live but love him. Should be a great gig. Properly energetic...

PM is you're going and up for saying hi. Up for meeting some Manchester based urbanites again since the book group died a few years ago.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 12, 2009)

every manc meetup ends in disaster.

the curry/HMHB gig meetup, the train/beer trip.


people should just come to my gig next thursday.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 13, 2009)

mancboy said:


> Never seen them live but love him. Should be a great gig. Properly energetic...
> 
> PM is you're going and up for saying hi. Up for meeting some Manchester based urbanites again since the book group died a few years ago.



aye that's a great idea


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 13, 2009)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> every manc meetup ends in disaster.
> 
> the curry/HMHB gig meetup, the train/beer trip.
> 
> ...



I definitely wont be there.


----------



## punkyfish (Aug 13, 2009)

I might come along tonight - if not I would be up for going to some of the others


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 29, 2009)

Definitely up for Fuck Buttons, didn't know that King Khan was playing so thanks for the heads up for that mancboy . Deaf Institute is great.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 29, 2009)

I have got tickets to see the Flaming Lips in Manchester in November. Yay


----------



## sorearm (Aug 29, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I have got tickets to see the Flaming Lips in Manchester in November. Yay





ooo ooo ooo me too, been to see them twice before at the Apollo, fucking insanely wonderful gigs (both times pilled up), looking forward to this one!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 30, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> I have got tickets to see the Flaming Lips in Manchester in November. Yay



So have I. 

First time for me, can't bloody wait.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 30, 2009)

Bloody smug people invading my thread.....I never got FL tickets

Also looking at going to Friendly Fires, The Field etc at The Warehouse Project. 

Gonna check my bank on Tuesday and get tickets sorted for things this week.


----------

